# supplement list



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

as a sister thread to the FF media recipe list, i thought a good all-encompassing supplement list might be useful as well.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/58634-ff-media-recipes-list.html

so i'd like to keep it similar to the other thread: pleas keep posts on-point and please avoid conversation. the idea is to use these as resources which can be compiled from a diverse group of members and which will available for everyone, and helping to avoid the same posts from occurring repeatedly.

please list any supplements (both current and past) which can be used for our frogs. this can include ANYTHING given to the animals (like paprika, or retinol, etc.) not just store bought "supplements"

so i'll start with a format for this one

(I) supplement name

(II) supplement purpose (what need/purpose does it have for the animal. e.g:vit C, vit A, D3, pigment, etc.)

(III) frequency of application / dosage

(IV) online links to specific info on the supplements (manufactures, etc.)

so here goes, these are the ones that i think are common, but there are more...
________________________________________________

Rep-cal

calcium supplement made from oyster shell

Rep-cal should be used in rotation with other supplements (like a multivitamin) and is safe to use frequently depending on how often you feed 

Rep-Cal Supplements Calcium
________________________________________________

Herptivite

multivitamin w/ beta-carotine (as source of vit A)

Herptivite should be used in rotation with other supplements (like a vit C source) and is safe to use frequently depending on how often you feed 

Rep-Cal Supplements
________________________________________________

Repashy calcium plus ICB

Vitamin C / multivitamin (with vitA instead of beta-carotine)

repashy is commonly used in rotation with other supplements. it is safe to use with every feeding, however there is insufficient evidence to support the safe use of this product solely.

Welcome to Repashy Ventures - Reptiles
Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center
________________________________________________

i'll let some others fill in here 
james


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Good idea for a thread. Surprised more people havn't chimed in. Can't say that I've heard of any supplements other than the ones you have already mentioned.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've heard of people adding nutmeg to their supplements. Supposedly benefits color. Couldn't find much info however.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

As I have mentioned on previous threads, there is some serious concern regarding the use of RepCal. This is a product made from crushed oyster shells, and since oysters are filter feeders there is a strong possibility of toxic metal accumulation in the shells due to all the pollution present in our oceans.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

tim13 said:


> I've heard of people adding nutmeg to their supplements. Supposedly benefits color. Couldn't find much info however.


You mean paprika?... 

Missing from the OP's list are 

Herpetal
general supplement
each feeding

Dendrocare 
general supplement
each feeding 

Reptocal
general supplement
each feeding

Miner-All
calcium with D3 supplement


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Not sure on the specifics for this one, hopefully someone can contribute more knowledge on this one.

Crushed Vitamin A tablets 

Every two weeks?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/44182-repashy-supplements-3.html


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry ed.... yes I mean paprika. No wonder I couldn't find much.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I include Nekton and Blair's Super Preen in my rotations, as well. I also use straight superpig and spirulina algae once a month.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I use exactly what you use James, but want to add a supplement for color. I know EricM uses a product that is used for birds, but can't remember what it is called. I hope he chimes in. Has a beautiful collection of frogs.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I personally rotate RepCal, Herptivite, RepashyIBC, Dendrocare and a bi weekly vit A supplement.

The vit A supplement is human grade dry A supplement I crush and dust with like the rest. Bi weekly though. Much talk in the past and the help of Ed to get the info on it I was looking for. Seems the supplements in our hobby are not proven to keep a healthy vitA level and most of all get an amphibian out of a deficiency

I think this was worded correctly.....

Michael.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

tim13 said:


> I've heard of people adding nutmeg to their supplements. Supposedly benefits color. Couldn't find much info however.





Colleen53 said:


> I use exactly what you use James, but want to add a supplement for color. I know EricM uses a product that is used for birds, but can't remember what it is called. I hope he chimes in. Has a beautiful collection of frogs.


Nutmeg, in too high a dose, can have psychedelic effects along with severe stomach cramping. No tripping frogs people!
Repashy Superpig is a good supplement for color.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I believe he meant paprika. I would be interested in knowing more about superpig and if it is proven to work better than anything else on the market hobby related supplement or other. Seems to me the Repashy supps havent been around long enough to be completely proven.

Michael


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

For color enhancement I'd actually recommend starting the tads on a good color enhancing flake food like Omega One Super color and then continuing with Super Pig or Nekton Color


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

That I already do. The Omega flakes, bloodworms and all other tad bites, marine pellets and sprullina and chlorella.

But are the supplements Super Pig and Nekton color proven to benefit beyond the natural enhancers used like paprika?

Michael


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

poison beauties said:


> That I already do. The Omega flakes, bloodworms and all other tad bites, marine pellets and sprullina and chlorella.
> 
> But are the supplements Super Pig and Nekton color proven to benefit beyond the natural enhancers used like paprika?
> 
> Michael


Not sure they are better just more convenient since the vitamins and mineralls are already included in the product as opposed to just a color enhancing agent.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

poison beauties said:


> That I already do. The Omega flakes, bloodworms and all other tad bites, marine pellets and sprullina and chlorella.
> 
> But are the supplements Super Pig and Nekton color proven to benefit beyond the natural enhancers used like paprika?
> 
> Michael


 
Well considering that the red carotenoids in paprika are very polar and because of this are extremely poorly absorbed.. and the other major carotenoid in paprika is beta carotene which has no effect on reds or to deepen orange colors while the superpig (as well as the other repashy products) contain astaxanthin, canthaxanthin as well as the other primary carotenoids found in anurans.. I would have no qualms about saying that they are going to work better than paprika... The superpig (and other repashy products may not have been around long but there is some solid evidence prior to that that those carotenoids work... There was some discussion here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/44182-repashy-supplements-10.html#post425972 

and I would suggest the last issue of Leaf Litter for more discussion.. 

Ed


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

CYCLOP-EEZE® : Home

I use cyclopeeze which does the trick for color.

Also rotate repashy icb, herpetal amphib, and super preeen, in addition to the normal rotation.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I second the cyclo-peeze. I primarily use it for tricolor tads, and all offspring have morphed with almost full color. At most it took two weeks for full coloration.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> CYCLOP-EEZE® : Home
> 
> I use cyclopeeze which does the trick for color.
> 
> Also rotate repashy icb, herpetal amphib, and super preeen, in addition to the normal rotation.


Cyclop-Eeze is good stuff! It is extremely rich in astaxanthene and also contains Canthaxanthene. TABLE II
Can I assume you use cyclop-Eeze for your tads? Or are you dusting with a freeze dried powder, also?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

just tads at this point


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> just tads at this point


Frozen, freeze dried, or flake? What approximate percentage of their feed is cyclop-eeze?
I've been mixing the freeze dried into my Tad mix at a fairly small percentage (only about 6 percent). I was a little worried about fouling the water with too much of it as it is pretty rich. Especially with the frozen. Do you think you would up the percentage?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Freeze dried one part to match all the other ingredients in my tad food mix.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad this thread got a little more attention! I genuinely this is one of the most important aspects to the long term health of our frogs.

I read that one person had a problem with repcal and since this is what I am currently using ( I plan on moving to repashy) just wanted to know some more specifics\theories on why it is not good.

Finally, how big a difference do color enhancers make? Anyone out there have some concrete data? I have thought about adding paprika before cause of some clip on youtube but realize it came from expert villiage, not the most reliable source of info on youtube ( though the spokesman for expert villiage in the clip was from black jungle, A company that I consider reputable despite not being a sponsor to this site). your thoughts?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Paprika works - it has been used for years, and there is a reason for it.

That being said, Repashy Superpig does seem to work a bit better, IME. I dust with straight Superpig once a month, as well as Spirulina algae once a month, and have had great colors on my frogs by doing so.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

zBrinks said:


> Paprika works - it has been used for years, and there is a reason for it.
> 
> That being said, Repashy Superpig does seem to work a bit better, IME. I dust with straight Superpig once a month, as well as Spirulina algae once a month, and have had great colors on my frogs by doing so.


If paprika works and there is a reason for it...does that mean you are using it? 

Ed


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Ed said:


> If paprika works and there is a reason for it...does that mean you are using it?
> 
> Ed


Having Bred reticulata for years I used it and have seen differences in it. As for the superpig, I have not tried it. Im still hoping to see some actual proof that Repashy is the one and only needed supplement. Until then I will keep my rotation and add in the other stuff like sprulina, chlorella and paprika. Just adding the A in I almost killed off all issues Ive ever had so Im happy where Im at with a great success rate.

Michael


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I need Minerall to start showing up at places again.

Anywhere that has it doesn't have what else I need - ordering it alone doubles the cost of it.

s


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

poison beauties said:


> Having Bred reticulata for years I used it and have seen differences in it. As for the superpig, I have not tried it. Im still hoping to see some actual proof that Repashy is the one and only needed supplement. Until then I will keep my rotation and add in the other stuff like sprulina, chlorella and paprika. Just adding the A in I almost killed off all issues Ive ever had so Im happy where Im at with a great success rate.
> Michael


 
I had started to type out a long response discussion polar versus non-polar, rates of excretion, competition for uptake, comparision of carotenoids still in plant matter versus free versus esterified and how poor even non-polars are take up but the browser ate it because I hit wrong key on my laptop. 

Instead I am going to simply type the following instead of retyping everything... 

when the carotenoids content of various tadpoles and adult anurans have been analyzed non-polar carotenoids like capsanthin have not been found. Instead the red pigments found in the products like the Repashy products, natur-rose and cyclopeeze have been found. In addition, it has been found that in tadpoles, the tadpoles contain pathways that readily metabolize astaxanthin... these pathways have also been found in adult anurans (they are restricted to the eyes in the adults)... Spirulina and chlorella are good sources for carotenoids like lutein and beta-cryptoxanthin but not canthaxanthin or astaxanthin. 

Ed


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ed said:


> If paprika works and there is a reason for it...does that mean you are using it?
> 
> Ed


 I had used it in the past, but have noticed much better results with Superpig.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

flapjax3000 said:


> Not sure on the specifics for this one, hopefully someone can contribute more knowledge on this one.
> 
> Crushed Vitamin A tablets
> 
> ...


Is there any Vitamin A specific brand you use or can it be any brand? Also do you just crushed them and dust flies just like any other supplement?

Thanks,


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bmore said:


> Is there any Vitamin A specific brand you use or can it be any brand? Also do you just crushed them and dust flies just like any other supplement?
> 
> Thanks,


It needs to be a dry source of vitamin A such as retinyl palmitate.. (you need to read the label and make sure that it isn't 100% beta carotene). 

There are a number of sources out there and here is on example (not a recommendation for this brand) so you can see what you need to look for.. see Amazon.com: Solaray - Vitamin A Dry, 25000 IU, 60 capsules: Health & Personal Care 

Note that it contains both beta carotene and retinyl palmitate.. 

The capsules will need to be opened and should be reground as the particles are usually pretty large. 

Ed


----------

